
CoThings is a realtime counter for shared things - nesimtunc
I&#x27;ve started an open source project that helps us to avoid crowded areas if you live in a community, like a shared house or guest house, during COVID-19 pandemic.<p>It accounts for current number of people using shared areas or utilities in realtime. It uses Elixir + Phoenix&#x27;s Socket for realtime communication.<p>Currently there&#x27;s an only a web app and you need to update the counter manually. However, there&#x27;s our iOS application that we&#x27;re developing (and needs more contributors) to connect beacons and count the room usages automatically. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rainlab-inc&#x2F;cothings-ios<p>Project&#x27;s website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cothings.app<p>GitHub Repos:<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rainlab-inc&#x2F;cothings<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rainlab-inc&#x2F;cothings-ios<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rainlab-inc&#x2F;cothings-design<p>- https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rainlab-inc&#x2F;cothings-website<p>Any contributions or feedbacks are welcome!<p>Thank you all!
======
nesimtunc
now we have a demo web application. Check it out!

[https://cothings.app/demo/](https://cothings.app/demo/)

Thanks!

------
nesimtunc
you can join our IRC channel on freenode.net #cothings

